# AMD Phenom II 940 Vs Q9450?



## SRcobra (Feb 4, 2009)

The 940 is like £40 cheaper than the Q9450, but which is better? 
So the poll has changed slightly:
Q9450 + DFI Lan Party JR P45-T2RS
Phenom II 940 + DFI JR 790GX-M2RS
If youve already voted then, just post a reply on which combo instead 

I like the P45 Chipset, but i like the Phenom II 940, im stuck


----------



## zer0_c00l (Feb 4, 2009)

SRcobra said:


> The 940 is like £40 cheaper than the Q9450, but which is better?



phenom all the way!    http://www.techspot.com/review/137-amd-phenom2-x4-940-920/page12.html   thats if your getting a new motherboard anyway    if not get the intel save money


----------



## FairDoos (Feb 4, 2009)

Phenom for me


----------



## Gareth (Feb 4, 2009)

As soon as I move over to Intel, AMD go ahead, I could be using that Phenom II 940 right now if I still was on AMD!!


----------



## zer0_c00l (Feb 4, 2009)

Garethman!!` said:


> As soon as I move over to Intel, AMD go ahead, I could be using that Phenom II 940 right now if I still was on AMD!!



man you have a nice setup i wouldnt even worry about it..


----------



## amd87 (Feb 5, 2009)

phenom ftw!


----------



## mep916 (Feb 5, 2009)

The Phenom is the better chip, IMO.


----------



## Mez (Feb 5, 2009)

The Phenom II 920/940's are better than all the Intel regular quads. But, they lose the contest when it comes to intel's i7 chipset.


----------



## just a noob (Feb 5, 2009)

the 9450 is the better chip, but at that cost, i wouldn't justify it, the margins aren't that big even


----------



## maroon1 (Feb 5, 2009)

MMezna said:


> The Phenom II 920/940's are better than all the Intel regular quads. But, they lose the contest when it comes to intel's i7 chipset.


 
Nope, Phenom II perform worse than Core 2 Quad in gaming, *according to the majority of reviews*

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/phenom-ii-940,review-31485-19.html
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3492&p=18
http://xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-phenom-ii-x4_7.html#sect0
http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/amd_phenom_2_940_performance/page7.asp

However, I'm not saying that he should buy Q9450 since it cost more in his country


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 5, 2009)

maroon1 said:


> However, I'm not saying that he should buy Q9450 since it cost more in his country


 
What Country is the Q9450 the same or cheaper then the Phenom II X4 940?


----------



## EGS (Feb 5, 2009)

i7 > Core 2 Quad Q9550 > Phenom II 940 > Core 2 Quad Q6600 > Phenom II 920


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 5, 2009)

EGS said:


> i7 > Core 2 Quad Q9550 > Phenom II 940 > Core 2 Quad Q6600 > Phenom II 920


 
Phenom II 920 > Q6600.

The Phenom X4 920 is 45nm. 2.8ghz stock and overclocks just about as good as the X4 940BE. 

Plus its cheaper

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103472

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017


----------

